# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn amandelen zijn geknipt

## Leontien

> Bij relatief veel Nederlanders worden jaarlijks de amandelen geknipt, veel vaker dan elders in Europa. Dat blijkt uit cijfers van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Ziekenhuizen en onderzoeksbureau SiRM.
> 
> In vergelijking met het gemiddelde van andere Europese landen wordt het knippen van de tonsillen, oftewel de amandelen, liefst 72 procent vaker uitgevoerd.


nu.nl

Amandelen kunnen geknipt worden als je nog kind bent, maar ook als je volwassen bent. Bij een kind is de pijn veel minder dan bij een volwassene. Heb jij je amandelen laten knippen? Zo ja, wanneer heb je dat dan laten doen?

Bren je stem uit en leg eventueel hieronder uit!

----------


## Mieps

Ik heb mijn amandelen laten knippen ongeveer 3 jaar terug. Ik had het veel eerder moeten laten doen. had altijd last van de keel en mijn keel zat bijna dicht, vooral 's nachts. Heb wel eens gehad, dat ik bijna stikte en snurkte ook oorverdovend. Snurk nu ook nog wel een beetje, maar is veel minder geworden. Ook heb ik nu niet meer zo vaak keelontsteking als vroeger. Mijn amandelen waren zo groot als eieren, volgens de KNO-arts!
Het was niet een prettige ingreep, maar na een week was het alweer een stuk beter! Is poliklinisch gebeurd. 
Groetjes, Mieps

----------


## liesvt

Ik heb dit laten doen toen ik 22 was. Ik had vaak last van ontstekingen met vieze smaak en geur tot gevolg. Ik moest, denk ik, 1 nacht blijven slapen in het ziekenhuis. De eerste uren na de operatie had ik geen last, maar 's nachts begon de pijn op te komen. Deze pijn was het ergst 3 dagen na de operatie en bleef toch enkele dagen aanhouden. Mijn keel voelde aan als rauw vlees waarop continu, bij elke slik, een visdraad tegen schuurde. Dankzij de dokter, die mij toen een wonderbare pijnstiller had gegeven, kon ik toch een 2-tal uur zonder pijn verder gaan. De pijn/last was pas echt weg na 14 dagen. Dit staat toch op de eerste plaats in de lijst van mijn meest pijnvolle momenten.

----------


## Berend

Bij mij zijn de amandelen geknipt op mijn 60e jaar. Viel best wel mee na een paar dagen was ik weer de oude,wel veel waterijs eten

----------


## tuinkamers

Bij mij zijn de amandelen op mijn 43e jaar geknipt ,moest daarna 2 nachten in het ziekenhuis liggen en toen ik weer thuis was kreeg ik nog een flinke bloedingen en moest midden in de nacht weer terug naar het ziekenhus en toen nog eens 3 dagen gelegen.Gelukkig hoefde ze niet dicht gebrand worden want de bloedingen waren weer vanzelf gestopt. Het was allemaal niet echt prettig maar was wel blij dat ze eruit waren want ik ben daardoor flink opgeknapt.Geen verschrikkelijke keelonstekeningen meer en minder vermoeid !

----------


## klarinette

Ik ben als kind tweemaal aan de amandelen geholpen; op driejarige en twaalfjarige leeftijd.
Toch heb ik ook als volwassene veel last van keelontstekingen gehad.
Mijn vier zussen en broer zijn ook allemaal geholpen en hadden toch als volwassene keelontstekingen.
Wij waren de derde generatie die veel melk- en melkproducten gebruikten (onze Opa had melkkoeien), toen we daarmee stopten verdwenen de keelontstekingen. 
Nederland is een grote zuivelgebruiker, is dat misschien de verklaring voor het vele geknip van de Nederlandse amandelen?

----------

